# Methotrexate and cannabis use



## selfmedicator462 (Oct 22, 2014)

So i was diagnosed with PsA or psoratic arthritis ontop of my PTSD and everything else I deal with and the doctor prescribed me methotrexate which is a chemotherapy drug but used in low doses to treat arthritis and psoriasis. Anybody have any experience with this stuff? It interacts with a ton of different meds but doesnt say anything about cannabis use. It does say stay away from alcohol because your liver will probably shut down. I have to take 6 pills at once....one day a week.


----------



## sadface (Oct 23, 2014)

I was on it for about a year and smoke at the same time, I got blood tests every month and a half. Never had anything negative come up. I like you could not find anything firm against or for weed while on the drug. 

Given that the concern was with the liver the research i did said if you smoke weed it is not processed via the liver. Ingesting it was another matter, so i decided it was okay to smoke and not ingest, but i am not a doctor so I would not take my word for it.


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 7, 2014)

ill chime in. I have a very rare form of rheumatoid arthritis. I used to take methotrexate x6 pills once a week. the pills didn't work. NOW I take 1x 80cc methotrexate injection (im) weekly (self given). been on the injections for about a yr, was on the pills for 2 years along with Remicade IV treatment (biological). ive not had a R/A flareup since on the injection. when on the pills a flareup 1-2x a month and lived on cortico steroids and depomedrol shots (10x more than whats normally given per year).

ive been a heavy smoker for the last 5 yrs, and a smoker for over 25 years. no issues with blood tests or what not. find a good strain that has a great terpine(sp) profile for anti-inflammatory properties. my rheumatologist knows I grow and smoke herb regularly. ive brought him in the terpine profile sheet to show what cannabis can do for people vs drugs. his office is alos an oncology office, and he passed the info to a few cancer docs as well. 

make sure you take extra folic acid while on methotrexate. it diminishes the folic acid in your body greatly.

I also drink 1 beer daily (while working in my garden) and have a beer out to dinner.


----------



## selfmedicator462 (Nov 8, 2014)

They told me no alcohol period. Which is no problem since I havent drank since 95. Ive been vaping daily and havent noticed anything while on the methotrexate. The first couple weeks on the drug though were pretty rough. Gut aches, headaches, lots of toilet time. Shits making my eyes dry. What strain do you recommend? Im currently using TGA Pennywise. Not sure its helping with it but I definetly forget im sore.


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 8, 2014)

like I said, was on the pills for years and now injections for almost a year. no side effects at all. if your not taking folic acid script from dr at 5mg/tab 1x a day), you really need to. methotrexate diminishes bodies ability to uptake folic acid. that might be a cause for nausea and what not.

I medicate/grow on kyle kushman strawberry cream, gorilla glue4, og ghost (occasionally, as its not my fav strain of choice), thc muffins (strawberry cream strain). imo, the KKSC has a lot of anti-inflammatory properties. but this strain will be culled very very soon. 3 years of cloning her has resulted in her throwing nanners at week 7 the past 4 grows. I cant deal with nanners any longer.


----------



## selfmedicator462 (Nov 9, 2014)

yeah im taking the folic acid.


----------



## wildirishroses (Aug 24, 2015)

I am a caregiver trying to do my best to help a patient with psoriatic arthritis. I would greatly appreciate any specific strain information and the terpene profile you have found to be anti-inflammatory? Also, have you been able to reduce your methotrexate dose at all with effective cannabis treatment?


----------



## gb123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Methofuxate is what I refer it as.. A Nasty cancer chemo med used because they found it worked with people who also had RA even though it did nothing for the cancer.
They use it in third world countries for birth control. That and one other med guarantees abortions. Cheap.
If you are trying to help...taking oil mixed with coco nut oil in suppository form will not give any high but may help tremendously for inflammation.
Try any strain and go from there.


----------



## wildirishroses (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for your advice. My patient is currently taking methotrexate and they want to eliminate use altogether. I am concerned that if stopping the methotrexate abruptly they will have a great deal of inflammation to deal with until finding the right strain/terpenes...etc. So was hoping someone might have some specifics to use as a starting point. The suppository route is a great choice. Thanks!


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 25, 2015)

I doubt its a good birth control, I had a kid 19 months ago, well the wife did.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't mix pill, thank you


\I take methotrexate in injection form. if I don't take them, I HAVE to get depo injections and steroid pills to take, AND having my effected joint drained of the fluid build up (hips, knees, shoulders--other joints effected but cant be drained-- ankles, wrists/hands (left wrist is currently flared up from NOT taking my shot due to a cold), and elbows.

remicade also worked for my condition, but at 6000.00 an infusion 1x a month, I stick to my methotrexate injections (30.00 a month.

im not your normal methotrexate candidate. I have a very very rare form of R/A that effects ALL my major joints minus my back and neck.

I have yet to grow, bake, make, or smoke ANY type or strain of weed that helps my R/A from flaring up like y injection do. until then, ill stick to the man made shit that WORKS.....90% of the time.


----------



## KING CHILIE (Aug 25, 2015)

My response was for the first original post Demon but it sounds like you are in pain. Cannabis is not a cure for everything in the world type medicine. If you have to take something medically then do it.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 25, 2015)

my bad 


often times posts are left to interpretation to the above poster.


----------



## KING CHILIE (Aug 25, 2015)

The birth control thing absolutely no comment on that


----------



## selfmedicator462 (Aug 30, 2015)

I finally got of the methotrexate. They put me on humira instead. So far there is no problems when combining it with mj. It did wonders for my skin. Cleared up all the psoriasis. Now hopefully in kicks the arthritis in the ass. Too bad each injection is $1700!


----------

